# Shiatsu powered Zombie (standing)



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my newest prop it's a zombie powered by a shiatsu massager, audio is from one of the cheapo MP3's connect to PC speakers mounted in the chest area. Prop is currently triggered by R/C, but will be connected to a motion sensor for the haunt. It's hard to tell from the pic, but he stands right at 5'.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome job Joker! I just picked up a shiatsu massager yesterday at a yard sale for $3.00, works perfectly. Are you going to post a how to for this prop? I need some ideas for using mine.:jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks!!

Check this thread I started a while back for shiatsu powered props for ideas. Pretty sure there was a how-to that I used linked there. Actually I may have just combined ideas. I rarely go step by step on how-to's.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job Joker! I really like the movement. I'm not sure if Joker used this link, but this might help Scary Godmother. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=57619#post57619


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool man I just watched it on youtube just before seeing it on this post. Great job. I want to do one of these for 2010. I already have too many things to finish to start any new projects.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is some great zombie movement! Excellent!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Shiatsu and Zombies go together like peanut butter and jelly. Nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love It


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, I have a massager due to become a zombie, I just can't decide if I want to go for a standing zombie like yours, or the half torso groundbreaker style. Everyone has been making such great Shiatsu zombies. So many choices and so little time till Halloween.:googly::zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely zombie, joker, and good movement on him.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!



Spooky1 said:


> Nice job, I have a massager due to become a zombie, I just can't decide if I want to go for a standing zombie like yours, or the half torso groundbreaker style. Everyone has been making such great Shiatsu zombies. So many choices and so little time till Halloween.:googly::zombie:


That's the great thing about shiatsu zombies they take very little time to build. Total this one may have 2 hours in it. My grave escape was the same way.

I've bought 3 massagers for less than $4 at thrift stores and garage sales and still looking for more. Who knows I may end up with a whole yard of shiatsu zombies!!!! Now that would be cool!

Oh and I wanted to add the audio (interupted some by basketball in background) was from Poison Props Monsters & Zombies CD. Great stuff!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great Job! I need to start checking out more yard sales!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey wheres the how to on this sucker, i want this!! I loved it GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> hey wheres the how to on this sucker, i want this!! I loved it GREAT JOB!!!


Thanks and sorry I didn't take any photos along the way. I modified mine from others I had seen. Here's a basic sketch for it. 









I used a foam filled latex prop zombie head, hands from one of my ground breakers last year, plastic bags and duct tape to fill him out. I hid the galvanize pipe in his right pants leg and added some filler hung from the massager to fill out the thigh on the right.

For the audio I taped 2 smaller pc speakers on either side of the cross beneath the horizontal bar for his shoulders and connect a cheapo mp3 player. I also padded his chest area some with some of that cheap fake cotton like snow from the dollar store.

It's very similar to the one that daveo1101 did except I placed the shiatsu closer to the waist line and pulled the pants up around it instead of using zip ties.

Click this link for pics and vid of his.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool idea. I've always seen the shiatsu's done with them on or near the ground, whether the zombie was standing or groundbreaker style. Having it waist high is a new twist.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a zombie drinking a Shasta. Does that count?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I have a zombie drinking a Shasta. Does that count?


Is it a shasta sipping, shiatsu squirming zombie by the sea shore?

EDIT: Sheesh, I can't believe I wasted my 1,000th post on that:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

joker said:


> Is it a shasta sipping, shiatsu squirming zombie by the sea shore?


Kind of.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great job joker! I really like this guy and I learned a new way to make a shiatsu prop. keep em coming!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A simple, but very useful design. Nice work and thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

This looks great and really simple (my favourite combination).


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

awesome prop - and great sound - can I get a copy of that sound file please?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

hpropman said:


> awesome prop - and great sound - can I get a copy of that sound file please?


It came from Poison Props - Monster & Zombie CD. There are quite a few on there that are similar and some that fit other situations. Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks for the tip!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks joker i will definately be getting one of those cd's.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice. I wish I could find a shiatsu. I find a bunch of vibrating foot massagers but that its


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

joker said:


> Here's my newest prop it's a zombie powered by a shiatsu massager,


That is an amazing prop!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

You did a great job, love the movement


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh man, that thing rocks! Very well done.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice... I really need to finish my Shiatsu prop!


----------

